# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πυρωμα καρδερινας

## dimitrioy

υπαρχει περιπτωση να πυρωσουν καρδερινες τετοια εποχη
 υστερα απο μια σωστη διατροφη?

----------


## jk21

αν αυτο το πυρωμα ειναι κατοπιν πτεροροιας ,τοτε ειναι πολυ περιεργο και μαλλον μετα την καλη διατροφη της πτεροροιας ,καποιες συνθηκες διατροφης ή καποιου συμπληρωματος ή αυξησης των ωρων του ημερησιου φωτος (πχ λογω αλλαγης θεσης ) τις οδηγησαν σε συμπεριφορα σε λαθος χρονο .αν δεν εχει ερθει η πτεροροια ακομα ,αν και πολυ παραξενο το συγκεκριμενο ,δεν ειναι τοσο παραξενο το πυρωμα .ειδικα οσο δεν κρυωνει ο καιρος .

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε Δημήτρη σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα υπάρξουν όλα τα συμπτωματα έντονο κελαίδισμα, άσπρισμα μύτης κλπ??

----------


## aeras

Νομίζεις ότι είναι πυρωμένη

----------


## adreas

Απλά  νιώθει  τη  δύναμη  της  είναι  ένα γερό  υγιέστατο   πουλί!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Παναγιώτη ,τι σε έκανε να πιστέψεις ότι είναι πυρωμένη ?

----------


## dimitrioy

μαλλον ολοι καταλαβατε λαθος...    εγω ρωτησα αν υπαρχει περιπτωση ,μετα απο πτεροροια και με μια 
 σωστη διατροφη αυτην την εποχη ,να πυρωσει μια καρδερινα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

το πυρωμα τις καρδερινας δεν γινεται μονο με τη διατροφη.

----------


## PAIANAS

Ας το πάμε αλλιώς ..
Τι σημαίνει πύρωμα πουλιών .
Είναι η ανάγκη του πουλιού να βρει το ταίρι του ,να έρθει στην κατάλληλη φάση ο οργανισμός του και να αναπαραχθεί.
Αυτό -για όλα τα πουλιά - συντελείται μέσω της άυξησης του φωτός,της λιγότερης υγρασίας ,της θερμοκρασίας και της διατροφής .Αν δεν συνδυαστούν και οι τρεις παραπάνω παράγοντες ,δεν μιλάμε για φυσιολογικό κύκλο στη ζωή του πουλιού .Όλα τα παραπάνω συμβαίνουν στη φύση και στα φυτά και στα ζώα και στα πουλιά την άνοιξη που υπάρχει πληθώρα τροφών ,μεγάλη ηλιοφάνεια και διάρκεια της ημέρας και θερμοκρασία που να επιτρέπει τη διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής .

Στις εσωτερικές εκτροφές εξομειώνουμε το περιβάλλον με λάμπες ,ενίσχυση του φωτός και λόγω του κλειστού χώρου επιτυγχάνετε και η θερμοκρασία (πάνω από 20 c ).Πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται και ιονιστές η υγρασιόμετρα για να επιτυγχάνεται η υγρασία σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα (περίπου 50 -55 %).
Οτιδήποτε όμως που είναι εκτός εποχής και δε συνάδει με τις αρχές της σωστής αναπαραγωγής (όπως αυτό που αναφέρεις μετά την πτερόροια),θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεται η τουλάχιστον δεν συνιστάται .

----------


## dimitrioy

ευχαριστω ,ησουν σαφης.

----------

